# super-jet 3350



## carpenterda (Jul 24, 2009)

*Bow string length*

I have the same bow and an original string. I measured the string and it came to 56". I hope this is helpful!


----------



## carpenterda (Jul 24, 2009)

*Year*

Would you be able to tell me the year of manufacture by any chance?
Thanks.


----------

